# problematic headlight adjustment - mk4 gti



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

for the life of me i can't get my headlights to adjust properly. for the 4th time i've spun the adjustment knob too far and it popped out of it's seat within the headlight. i'm stuck taking it apart and reseating it AGAIN.
is it possible these things will never align properly?


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: problematic headlight adjustment - mk4 gti (screwball)*

Depends on the lights, I guess. Certainly the ones that come with the car can be adjusted properly. What do you have? Which adjustment is giving this problem?
Miie


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: problematic headlight adjustment - mk4 gti (mhackett)*

i've got stock lights and i can't seem to adjust them to center w/out the adjustment coming unseated within the headlight.


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: problematic headlight adjustment - mk4 gti (screwball)*

Ok, I have to think whatever you are trying to do is not right. What aiming instructions/technique are you trying to follow?
Mike


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: problematic headlight adjustment - mk4 gti (mhackett)*

i used the bentley to figure out which adjustment went vertical or horizontal. after that i've just used trial and error to try and get them to move where i want them. this makes me sounds like an idiot, i know, but i just can't figure this out. this sunday i'm gonna give it another go.


_Modified by screwball at 12:32 AM 12-16-2004_


----------



## mhackett (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: problematic headlight adjustment - mk4 gti (screwball)*

This is as good a reference as any:
http://www.danielsternlighting....html
Although the stock lights support visual aiming (VOL type), it for up/down only. There's a well-defined horizontal cutoff to facilitate that. Left/right is another story, you'll see these weird crescent-shape hotspots if you are close to a wall, but no obvious point in the pattern to align to. So I'd simply make those be pretty much straight ahead of each respective light. It was probably like that already.
Mike


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: problematic headlight adjustment - mk4 gti (mhackett)*

thanks for the help, i appreciate it.


----------

